# Wanting a no flare up grill



## YoMoma (Jul 7, 2013)

I think next year I`ll be needing a new gas grill. 
Got me my WSM smoker, and charcoal kettle grill, but my small gas grill is just tired out and I`m ready to step up and pay a little extra for a better quality gas grill next year.
Things I`m wanting in a new grill...
1. A grill that wont flare up. Not sure if this means a different type of metal grill plate that can close manually during flare ups. Is this old school?
2. Would like a grill that can sear a good steak.
3. And finally, I`d like a stainless steel grill with a stainless steel burner that will last me a few years.
Now, if there is new technology out there I`m not refering to, then I guess I`ve never heard of it before. But if there is and it will help me cook food better/easier, then please fill me in.
I`m hoping I can find all this for less than $500
Anyone got ideas that might work for me?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow..sounds like you have what we are seeking here. Sure I speak of others when I say some of us lay awake at night lamenting the fact we are in dire need of SS burners on the gassers. Is this an original idea you have come up with here? Thanks.


----------



## YoMoma (Jul 7, 2013)

I see. It`s time to make fun of the inexperienced griller.
Well, not all of us have evolved as fast in our own grilling world as you have in yours.
I thought it was a legitimate question to ask about grill build quality.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2013)

What is a grill build? Go to WW and buy the size gasser you want need to to have on  a busy day...and the cover. If you are too cheap to buy the cover...when it pukes go get another and snag a cover for that one.  Which part do you not understand?


----------



## YoMoma (Jul 7, 2013)

When I say grill build, I mean the quality of parts used to "build" the grill.
As in thicker metal, porcilian coated steel or stainless steel.
I`m just looking for a grill that will last many years rather than one that will only last a couple years. Hense the "SS" reference, hense the "newer technology" reference.
I`m just tired of buying grills every couple of years because everything rusts out in no time at all.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok..how much is it?


----------



## dledmo (Jul 7, 2013)

Weber grills, including the gas grills are highly recommended.  I have a Weber Genesis Silver that I have cooked on for 12+ years and it is still going strong.  As far as flare ups, there is no grill which can prevent every flare up.  When ever fat from the food renders and drips down there is a possibility of a flare up.  Bars of whatever material can just deflect the grease away to a certain degree.  If you get a flare up, move the food to another section of the grill.
Watch the end of season sales for a deal.


----------



## YoMoma (Jul 7, 2013)

dledmo said:


> Weber grills, including the gas grills are highly recommended. I have a Weber Genesis Silver that I have cooked on for 12+ years and it is still going strong. As far as flare ups, there is no grill which can prevent every flare up. When ever fat from the food renders and drips down there is a possibility of a flare up. Bars of whatever material can just deflect the grease away to a certain degree. If you get a flare up, move the food to another section of the grill.
> Watch the end of season sales for a deal.


 
I`ve looked at the Weber Spirit grills and they look solid. I`d rather have a 3 burner model so I could cook some food indirectly, easier, but that likely will go over my $500 budget. I know the Spirit models are Webers entry level grills, but they have to be like night and day compared to the $150 grills I`ve been accustomed to buying.
When it comes to flare ups, that may be harder to defeat. But to at least have a grill with an even temp across the grill (no hot spots) would be refreshing.


----------



## dledmo (Jul 7, 2013)

The night and day difference will be that you don't have to buy a grill again in 4 years.  The Spirit E-310 is right in your price range.  One of my buddies from work picked one up this spring and loves his.


----------



## YoMoma (Jul 8, 2013)

Dledmo, what are your opionon of the Char Broil brand of gassers that use infrared tech to cook with? Dont know any model numbers or names, just wondered if you`ve heard of them.
Got a friend who bought one for over $500 at the local Menards and he likes this grill.


----------



## leby0 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm saving up for weber genesis... 
Flare ups I think comes with the territory in grilling. My buddy bought a grill with infrared and he returned it 2 days later. He wasn't getting the char that he was looking for. Keep us posted on what you decide to get...


----------



## dledmo (Jul 8, 2013)

I've seen them and seen videos of people cooking on them.  The infrared does seem to get incredibly hot, in the 900 degree range.  I have had no difficulty in getting my grill up to 600 and I get plenty of char.  I can't speak of infrared reliability but if you look around you could probably find some information.  You should get a pack of steaks and visit your friend for a test drive.  Nothing like hands on experience!


----------



## metronome (Jul 8, 2013)

My two cents...
I had a DCS Gas Grill, abused it regularly and it performed well. left it behind at my sold house.

Bought a Linx Gas Grill, leftover from a xmas promo at a local retailer in March two years ago. 
Expensive...yes
handmade... yes
one side is IR cooking, the other ceramic briquets, and the IR rotis.
An absolute joy to cook on and easy break-down to clean w/ high quality SS, solid Brass Burner.
IMHO spend quite a bit more, nurture it, and grill for many seasons to come.......


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jul 9, 2013)

You ain't gunna find a "lasts forever" grill for under $500.  Period.  Ya gets what ya pays for.  Weber comes about as close as they make as a "lasts forever", but they need care and new parts every now and again.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 9, 2013)

Now I have this crazy yankee reject pal from Iowa. He swears by Phoenixes. They can shield the meat from direct flames if a person is so inclined to engage in irrational behavior. According to him anyway. He is the same one who likes kidney beans in chili. Some of those folks just aint right.


----------



## Sfels (Jul 14, 2013)

*Weber grills*

I'm on my 3rd Genesis in 30 years and not because they died. I gave my 1st one away to friend when we moved. My 2nd one went to my Fire Station so now I have a Genesis Special Edition that I've been using for 5 years. These things are built like tanks and cook really well. They are easy to repair/maintain are parts, when infrequently needed, are readily available. Mine spends all year on my deck in temperatures from 25 below in the winter to 100 in the summer. I do cover it with a Weber cover in the winter.  Even though I'm purchasing a Yoder YS 640, I will never get rid of my Weber.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the testimony on that. I bet that is the one which costs 700 bucks for so.


----------



## Sfels (Jul 16, 2013)

*Weber Genesis*



bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the testimony on that. I bet that is the one which costs 700 bucks for so.


Yes, it's the $700 one. You can easily spend a lot more for a Weber or a Napolean but this was the perfect price/performance compromise for me. I'd rather spend a little more and be happy with my purchase for many years than  make do with something that comes close but doesn't quite meet my requirements.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds logical to me.  I am sorta liking the looks of the 3 burner Spirit. That be pretty close to the right size for us I think. Then I get to thinking of the 159 buck Uniflame from WW which been sitting out in the elements for ten years or so and which is still working about as good as the day I got it. I'm conflicted.


----------

